# How to get a puppy used to a lead?



## Gaz (Jan 25, 2008)

As the title?
He is 15 weeks old and never had a lead on before just a collar.
As soon as i put the lead on he just goes mad as if he is really scared.
Left the lead on in the house today but as soon as he knows i have hold of it he panics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaz said:


> As the title?
> He is 15 weeks old and never had a lead on before just a collar.
> As soon as i put the lead on he just goes mad as if he is really scared.
> Left the lead on in the house today but as soon as he knows i have hold of it he panics.


i did mine gradually ,first with a harness then a colliers


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

He will get over the panic stage once he learns the lead wont hurt him.
I hate lead training!
Once he is passed the panic stage I find it best to bend down and gently tug till the pup comes to you and then lots and lots of praise.
Gradually build it up by going further, standing up etc.. You will get there in the end!
Of course other people have other methods aswell so you should do whatever is best and that works for you.
Good luck.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thats how i done lead training not really any other way than to just put it on then take it slow with lots of praise


----------



## colacooler (Nov 19, 2007)

Wait until he realises LEAD = WALKIES

Then you really have a problem on your hands!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

then there be no stopping him


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We get them used to the collar first, then attach lead have fav toy in hand and get them to follow the toy so there is no pressure on the lead and then slowly build up to having some contact and reassuring all the time. They soon get the hang of it.

Good luck


----------

